

Pair.io: on demand cloud pair programming environments - scorchin
https://pair.io/

======
swanson
It wasn't that clear to me from the video what was being offered by your
service and what was being done with tmux or other CLI tools.

Is the benefit that you will spin up an EC2 instance from a config file in a
repo and then me and my friend can work on it? Or is there more benefits to
pairing with your service, like the collaborative editor?

~~~
dakrone
A server is spun up and credentials given to all the invited users. Once a
user logs in they can connect to a common tmux server and share a text-
editor/cli/etc.

------
wizard_2
I'll save judgement for when I could try it, but why on earth do you need full
access to my git hub account? I don't want to give you access to my private
repo's unless I'm coding on them.

------
Khroma
If I remember correctly, tmux has this feature where multiple people can
connect to the same window (shared sessions?). Is this the feature of tmux
being used? If so, what does the pair.io server do? Where is the tmux window
hosted?

------
OwlHuntr
I can see this being useful if you do want to pair-code though I still see
pair coding as clunky, especially since only one person will be editing the
file at a time anyway.

~~~
OwlHuntr
that I don't understand either. You can do the same thing on your own machine,
just add a user and tmux there, where you have the current code base up and
running.

------
dasil003
What is used for the instance configuration? What assets/scripts come from
pair.io as opposed to what comes from my repo?

~~~
dakrone
Project-specific configs can be committed to a repo to override the default
configuration.

------
willmcgee
The GitHub integration is a nice touch!

~~~
benatkin
So is the message you get if you try authenticating with GitHub without being
in the private alpha.

------
tectonic
Looks like there's some cool technology here, but I'm not sure why it has to
spin up a new server.

~~~
technomancy
Some projects are self-contained, and for those you don't need any supporting
infrastructure outside the runtime of your language. But once you start
dealing with _systems_ where it's very particular about the specific
version/configuration of the database or message queueing system, it's much
less error-prone to have that automated. For that you need control of a whole
machine, virtual or not.

I wrote a blog post about a similar approach applied to local VMs:
<http://technomancy.us/150>

~~~
weehuy
So you can't resume an instance? I only ask because some of my projects take a
long time to import the initial seed data.

------
jtaby
The intro video could be improved, it dragged on for a little too long, but it
seems cool!

------
dfischer
This is pretty awesome. Especially since we use a digital team methodology.

------
tadruj
Am I missing something here ? We do this using screen/screen -x

------
Void_
His hello world function is missing []

